

Microsoft High Performance Lagless Touch Screen - MCompeau
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vOvQCPLkPt4

======
thechut
From the video comments:

"Furthermore these aren't even touchscreens. This is just a projector with IR
sensor allowing us to experience 1ms but is in no way a touchscreen. The
purpose of the video is to show us what touchscreens will be like with 1ms
delay"

